# Electrical System in 87' Chevy Diesel



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Chevy87 said:


> been having problems with my charging system?


What problems are you having?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... It ain't a 24v system, it was a 12v system, with 2 batteries...

What's the Problem,..??


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If, by saying you "changed from a 24 volt system to a 12 volt" means you just removed one of the batteries, you probably don't have a complete circuit. Put the other battery back in and see what happens.


----------

